# Aquanano 40/55 help.



## ddam19 (27 Jul 2014)

Hi all.

I have purchased a aquanano 55 and I'm having a issue with the filter water level dropping. 

It drops enough to drag air in .

I cannot work out what's going on.

I did add some more media which I have removed apart for a small amount which won't make an effect as its in the second part which has loads of room for flow.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ddam19 (27 Jul 2014)

Iv found the issue seems to be the slide in filters are blocking to much flow. Has anyone else had this issue and found a way to get round it. 

Thanks adam


----------



## GHNelson (27 Jul 2014)

Hi
Remove the filters and use some coarse filter sponge instead...if that's the issue.
Similar to this......


----------



## Alje (28 Jul 2014)

I don't use the slide in filter cartridges, take a sharp knife and cut the black foam sponge into pieces like hogan53 shows above. I then pushed that down into the first chamber below water level, and place an inch thick square of filter wool cut to same size as foam on top of sponge. I then change the filter wool weekly, which has trapped most of detritus/sediment, when I water change. Occasionally the foam sponge gets a rinse/squeeze in the old tank water I have removed during water change. If you cut the foam sponge block into 3 or 4 equal pieces you will have spares or to replace in future. I also have installed a 500lph external Eheim instead of included power head (plugged hole in back panel). Filter inlet sucks from 3rd chamber and outlets into main tank compartment. Works for me.


----------



## ddam19 (28 Jul 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I am going to get rid of the slides and I'm sure I have some coarse sponge somewhere and bought some floss this weekend.

See how we go with that.


----------

